# glycerin suppositories



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if glycerin suppositories are habit-forming. I am having a bleeding hemorrhoid problem, and I need more lubrication in the back passage. I would like to try the glycerin, but not if it's going to lead to more problems down the line.Cherie.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi Cherie,do i talk to you before?Anyway,i'm from Quebec.Glycerin hurt me before but i heard in the news that someone have been caugth with morphine suppositories or something like that.The guys was selling that illegally.Maybe that can stop the pain in the lower bowel who knows?I will try to find the name of the M.suppo...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi again,the name of the suppositories is Supeudol.Apparently,that is oxycondone.Don't know if that works but it seems interesting to works on targeting area of the pain.


----------



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks, but I am not looking for alleviating pain, but just for lubrication to make passage of the stool easier.Cherie


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I heard that vegetable oil can lubricate the last part of the bowel if apply there.With a peach?That is interesting,i don't think it can hurt anyway.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I am not looking for alleviating pain, but just for lubrication to make passage of the stool easier.Sensitivity(pain) is known to create spasms(constipation) in IBS.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I have used glycerin suppositories regularly for years and have not become dependent on them. They are low risk because they do not stimulate the bowel, just lubricate things and let gravity take its course. I would'nt worry but then again I am more D type, not C type.


----------



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

Dear Realist:If you insert the glycerin suppository before you go to bed at night does it then help in the morning, or does the insertion of the suppository mean you have a bowel movement soon after? Cherie.


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Sorry, I'm not Realist, but I use glycerin suppositories, too. They work within a half hour or less, so you can't wear them overnight. Suppositories are not like laxatives. They don't clear you out completely; they just help dislodge the stools in your rectum to make you more comfortable. You won't have the runs.


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

One more thing: Sometimes they work, and sometimes all you get is a gas blowout with maybe a pebble or two of stool formation. It could be because the stools are higher up in the intestines, and have not dropped down into the rectum. Suppositories tend to be more effective when you have a slight urge to have a bowel movement.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

I've used for years,and love them and thank God for them. If it's high up, I put in three, and man, have really great movements with them. I can have regular movements, but it takes too many days, or if I eat fiber, but fiber gives me too much gas. I have a gas problem anyways.







I asked my gastro doctor about them, and he said they were ok to use, but he didn't say if they were habit forming. i suppose anything that is unnatural can be considered habit-forming, but I don't care, they work, and I don't have to take pills, or eat two bowls of fiber, which I don't care for that much.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

How often do you use them? I'd be more worried about causing damage than forming a habit. I already have a habit of chillin' on the pot.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I use them every day. My gastro doc says they're ok to use every day and they're not habit forming. For me it works withing 20 minutes, sometimes 20 seconds. I think it would lubricate things but it takes about 15 minutes about for it to melt and it might give you the urge to go before it's melted enough so i don't know if it would be enough lubrication. What about some vaseline, mineral oil... that's already soft?


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Liquid glycerin suppositories probably work faster (no melting time!). They're pre-filled in bulb-type applicators.


----------

